# Velo-Store-De - Erfahrungen/Seriösität



## dinopfugs (23. Januar 2022)

Hey,

kennt jemand den Shop?
https://velo-store-de.de ? Wirk so semi seriös. Scheint in Frankreich zu sitzen

2 rue Lavoisier
37270 Montlouis-sur-Loire
+33 1 86 47 62 58

Witzigerweise finde ich bei google recht schnell Infos mit Alltricks.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Januar 2022)

Laut AGB ("Verkaufsbedingungens") ist das eine Marke der Spacefoot SAS. Geben tut es den Laden anscheinend, die haben auch noch mehrere Marken für andere Sportarten, die Rezensionen lesen sich aber nicht sonderlich gut.
Eher so Hit or Miss.



			Spacefoot - Google Suche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

